# icenator????



## NHSnow (Nov 18, 2003)

Has anyone used the ICENATOR Liquid Deicer? Any comments on the results?


----------



## snowbozz (Sep 29, 2009)

*Icenator not so helpful*

We tried to use it for our parking lots last year and went though tons more than we anticipated based on the websites calculations. I reckon their scenarios are for ideal situations beacuse for ice, icenator just got used up quicker.

Personally I would not recommend icenator or any liquid deicer for big snow or ice removal.


----------

